# Getting ready to purchase an HK...



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

Now that we have the 'paper' needed I'm really feeling the need for a P2000. Tell me all you know about em. What I know is that they're a really good looking firearm, the Mrs. can pull the slide with ease (it'll be mainly hers), and most reports are pros. Don't hold out and get as deep technical as you can. Looking at one in 9mm and wondering if there's any reason NOT to get one. If you have one, what would you do different if anything? How easy to conceal? I think you get the idea, help me learn before I join the HK "family". Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Well no secret around here that I'm a big fan of HK in general and the 2000 series in particular. I would encourage you to read through the HK archives to learn more about them than I could share.

Negatives first: Heavy for a polymer, wide slide at rails, heavy DA trigger, expensive magazines, flat base plates for the mags must be ordered seperately, slightly less capacity than some comparable models, about 150 to 200 more expensive than many competing brands

Positives: Very accurate in my hands, excellent ergonomics and pointability, ambidexterous controls, 3 grip back strap options, extremely reliable and durable, easy take down for cleaning, easy to retract slide, all around consistent high quality fire arm, well thought out design with attention to both the big and little details, can handle the hottest of loads all the way down to very mild target loads with equal reliability (my limited experience they are not finicky about ammo), 3 trigger options available 2 LEM versions and a traditional DA/SA, reasonable and predictable trigger reset, size efficient design

For me they are a good fit for my needs. Any choice is matter of trade off's and this one represents the least compromises for me. I own 2 P2000's one in 9mm and one in 40S&W and a P2000SK LEM in 9mm. I have medium sized hands and prefer the flat base plates for carry and comfort purposes. If you and your wife like it I cannot think of a reason not to give one a try. About the only factory improvement I can think of is I would lighten that DA trigger a bit. Other fine choices out there but this a very good option if it suites your purposes. Hope that helps.


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I did some deeper digging around here and other places. Other than price I can't find a single reason "not to" so I'm convinced. I'd really like her to shoot one 1st. Not a deal breaker though as I can't see how not shooting would stop us. She can handle an old school 1911 A1 but not practical for SD/CC in her case. Be assured I'll post pics when we get it. I did talk to 2 different enthusiasts (hardcore gun guys, really) and I got that sinister "oh yeah" smile from both of em. Another guy didn't know what it was so I suggested he look em up. I guess I'm in.


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I got it. Film at 11:00. :mrgreen: 

Seriously, we're shooting it tonite for the 1st time and I'll take pics of the gun and the targets for ya's.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrates Highlander. Hope you and the wife enjoy it.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool I hope it shoots straight and that she enjoys it......pics will be greatly appreciated.

RCG


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have both the P2000 SK in 357 Sig/40 S&W and the USP Compact in 357 Sig...

I love them both, BUT if I had to choose it would be the USP Compact, I prefer the safety and de cocker location, not to mention the iconic looks.

But both weapons are top shelf.


----------

